# Traditional Taoist Horsetail Whisk?



## grappling_mandala (Aug 10, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can get a traditional Horsetail Whisk aka Fu Chen for practice? These are primarily practiced in the wudang school. Thanks for everything. 

GM


----------



## brianlkennedy (Aug 11, 2007)

I am almost 100% sure Tiger Claw (the company that puts out Kung Fu Tai Chi Magazine) has the Taoist flywhisk. 

It is a very interesting weapon, that is for sure.

take care,
Brian


----------



## DaleDugas (Aug 11, 2007)

You can get this from International Traders Group.  The link to their store is here:
http://www.itg8.com/stamps/wushu/index5.html

Ask for Shifu John Lee.  He will help you

Be well,

Dale


----------



## newtothe dark (Aug 16, 2007)

Wow great I have a good friend who has wanted one and xmas is coming soon thanks for the link.!!!!


----------



## grappling_mandala (Sep 21, 2007)

Got it. A decent practice whisk. Are there leads available for a wooden handle whisk? I am unable to get any response yet from www.wudangdao.com which is the only place I've found any wooden handled whisks available. 

Thanks for your help so far. I am practice this form very slowly at first. This is a very interesting form. 

Thanks again,

GM


----------



## newtothe dark (Sep 23, 2007)

Also a good link. I looked for a while before giving up and had a freind make me one and took the hair from a training one. If you know someone who does wood working shouldn't be hard to get one made. Mine got broken by a student a few years ago and since I dont train with it anymore I didn't replace it. I have a freind who wanted one so I also ordered one from the frist link. Now I am wanting to see if I can get a wooden one from that second link. I no response will maybe look into new friends to see if any are wood workers and follow my own advice.
Train well.


----------

